# What's this???



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just found this listing at Monsters in Motion. It's using the same catalogue prefix as the other Moebius product.

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/spaceships-vehicles-item-listt-c-13_194/seaview-1-350-scale-finished-and-painted-display-p-14176

The text from the page:


> Seaview 1/350 scale Finished and painted Display
> $44.99
> If you do not build models this 1/350 scale Seaview from Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea will be perfect for your collection! It will come packaged in a full color window box with a background showing the underwater lab and flying sub, and at an affordable price. READY FOR DISPLAY,NO ASSEMBLY REQUIRED


Moebius is extending into built ups? 
Actually it kind of makes sense as I had wondered why the base for the new little Seaview had it lifted so high off the ocean floor... So there is room for an image to show behind the kit.

I got excited for a minute as I misread the text and thought the display came with a mini flying sub and lab, not just on the background.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Takes the fun out of it if you ask me......

Chris.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yup sure does and is it lighted too??????


Robert


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just to further confuse the issue, I found this photo on the 1/350 scale kit page. Looks like the base has been redesigned and...

Time to grab another can of chrome yellow by the looks.:thumbsup:

Decals and interior anyone???


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's the Monsters in Motion resin kit; the Moebius 1/350 Seaview does not include a Flying Sub.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The photo is on the page for the Moebius 1/350 kit...http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/spaceships-vehicles-item-listt-c-13_194/1-350-seaview-tv-version-model-kit-p-13744


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Okay, you heard the man. No 1/350 Flying Sub in the kit. You aftermarket guys get to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm sure Moebius will be selling these through the regular hobby stores so you don't have to order it from some specialty places.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, this is a pretty good marketing idea, so non-modeller Voyage fans can have a nice Seaview build-up to display on their bookshelves.
Personally, though, I'll stick with building them myself; I get more pride from accomplishment that way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If we were going to do something like that, it would probably be boxed in a Fred Barr designed package like this. We would try to schedule it to hit distributors around the end of September. If we were doing it... Seriously though, hadn't announced to everyone yet, should be available to any and all regular Moebius distributors so it will show up everywhere. No lighting, just something we're trying for a customer to see if there's interest. Not limited, but there won't be a lot coming in at first either. I know most everyone on here is a builder, but let us know your thoughts.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Diecast - Action Figure Market*



Moebius said:


> ... I know most everyone on here is a builder, but let us know your thoughts.


I think it is a great idea!!!!!

There is a market and if it will help fund more cool stuff for us........*COOL*!!

Any other secrets you can share? :devil:

It has been one heck of a week for Moebius Modlers!!

Mark Dean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mrdean said:


> I think it is a great idea!!!!!
> 
> There is a market and if it will help fund more cool stuff for us........*COOL*!!
> 
> ...


A few more days and we'll have some real news...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Gotta go with Mark on this one. There is a market for pre-paint/builds. Anything that puts more coin in Moebius' pockets seems like a good thing for the rest of us.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it's pretty cool as well. I really like the packaging. 

I would love to see factory painted unbuilt kits offered. It would be a good way to get kids into building models. I know my son would love it (7 years old).

Although I do understand the cost issue. :_( Stoopid details.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Takes the fun out of it if you ask me......
> 
> Chris.




Don't forget not everyone has the time or interest to build kits. It could be a good move by Moebius to offer pre-builts.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

getter_1 said:


> I think it's pretty cool as well. I really like the packaging.


 
This is a very cool idea. Being a builder I don't have any real interest in pre-builts and pre-paints but there is a market out there ripe for this kind of product.

I hope it's very successful for Moebius.

Well...not so successful that you discontinue kits in favor of built-ups.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Moebius said:


> A few more days and we'll have some real news...


I can't wait to hear what this is!!!

BTW... I have no problem with the pre-built models as long as the kits for builders just keep on coming!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Kudos for adding a great product to your line.If I were wealthy,which I am not,I would get one,just because it looks so cool....alex


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=17228&cat=263&page=2

I got an E-Mail update from Steve (CultTVman), today and he is taking preorders....:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Obvoiusly MiM were in error with the picture I pointed out on there 1/350 kit page. jbond is right in that the pic is of their resin Seaview kit. 

As to the merit of packaging the kit as a pre-built I think it's a brilliant idea. It makes the Seaview available as a collectible for those that just want one on the shelf without the effort, and it doesn't hurt us as builders, as it will already be available in kit form. It also give Frank a chance to promote the rest of the Moebius range to new potential consumers. You will be including some advertising in the box and on the back, right Frank?

The stand (which I don't like personally) now make sense in light of the display box. I'm hoping that there might be an alternative stand available in the kit (or one of the aftermarket team might step up) with a little less elevation like the original Aurora stand. Having said that, it gives owners of both kits the opportunity to display the kits (Aurora and Moebius) in a tiered fashion, one behind the other.

Good luck with this one Frank, I think it will sell well, and hopefully present the opportunity to release other kits in a similar fashion.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Moebius said:


> If we were going to do something like that, it would probably be boxed in a Fred Barr designed package like this. We would try to schedule it to hit distributors around the end of September. If we were doing it... Seriously though, hadn't announced to everyone yet, should be available to any and all regular Moebius distributors so it will show up everywhere. No lighting, just something we're trying for a customer to see if there's interest. Not limited, but there won't be a lot coming in at first either. I know most everyone on here is a builder, but let us know your thoughts.


I think it's a grand idea and I hope you sell tons of them! 

I suspect you'll make all the people who were waiting for the canceled Product Enterprises (or whatever they're called this week) Seaview happy, and it won't be quite the wallet buster.

I am concerned about how it'll survive shipping. That's...I dunno, maybe there's an inner conformal clamshell to secure the kit (OH GOD NO NOT DOZENS OF TWIST TIES!! :devil: ) but I can see support pins in that base snapping like twigs anyway. I might suggest packaging it separate from the stand, this would also give a lower profile to the box, which means a smaller case cubic, which means...well, never mind, there I go again. 

Seriously, I have a hunch shipping it mounted on the stand is going to prove problematic.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I think it's a grand idea and I hope you sell tons of them!
> 
> I suspect you'll make all the people who were waiting for the canceled Product Enterprises (or whatever they're called this week) Seaview happy, and it won't be quite the wallet buster.
> 
> ...


It has all that plastic clamshell stuff with wire ties... The factory has dropped it and kicked it around a bit, and it's held up so far. When they get here we'll see how well they fare, but I think they should be good!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Moebius said:


> It has all that plastic clamshell stuff with wire ties... The factory has dropped it and kicked it around a bit, and it's held up so far. When they get here we'll see how well they fare, but I think they should be good!


Excellent. Frank, I hope you understand I just bring this stuff up because I care. I want you guys around a LONG time so when I get back on my feet I can buy all the cool stuff.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Excellent. Frank, I hope you understand I just bring this stuff up because I care. I want you guys around a LONG time so when I get back on my feet I can buy all the cool stuff.


I understand completely. I wish the economy was better, as we hear from plenty of fans out there that there is so much they want to buy but food and shelter come first! Hopefully soon!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*Outstanding Frank, really outstanding!*

Jim
QMx


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> *Outstanding Frank, really outstanding!*
> 
> Jim
> QMx


Thanks Jim! Back to normal yet after San Diego? I'm almost there!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Thanks Jim! Back to normal yet after San Diego? I'm almost there!


Almost there but with Dragon Con in Atlanta just weeks away I'll be right back where I started! :lol:

Jim
QMx


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> Almost there but with Dragon Con in Atlanta just weeks away I'll be right back where I started! :lol:
> 
> Jim
> QMx


Going to Columbus as well? If so, see you at both places...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

EXCELLENT IDEA! 

im really surprised that nobody has done this before. its a great way for a model kit company to widen their sales, and why not? the parts already exist... 

a lot of companies that have gone belly-up might still eb around had they have thought of this. 

great thinking, frank & co.! i might have to belly up to the bar for one of these!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Pegasus actually got in first with their chrome plated Martian War Machine, if I'm not mistaken.

Still it doesn't diminish the strength of this idea as a solid marketing option.

It's worked well for Product Enterprise/1612 so why not Moebius as well???


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Going to Columbus as well? If so, see you at both places...


I'm going to try to make Columbus at least for a day, Dragon Con is the entire show.

Jim


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

This is a FABULOUS idea! LOVE the packaging. I will buy a couple of these in addition to the kits!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Pegasus actually got in first with their chrome plated Martian War Machine, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Still it doesn't diminish the strength of this idea as a solid marketing option.
> 
> It's worked well for Product Enterprise/1612 so why not Moebius as well???


Yeah...

You know, I recall looking at the parts layout for the Chariot back when it came out, someone're review, and I thought to myself "dang if that doesn't look like someone was thinking they might release a motorized version of this, or even a pre-built 'toy' of this in in the future" because it just had that LOOK, somehow.

I mean, given some of the amazing R/C boxes Tamiya recently put out for some of their 1/48 scale tanks, and I had several 'wired remote' 1/35 scale tanks back in the day, a running Chariot doesn't seem impossible.

And less so now with this Seaview.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

If I can buy it in a box, why am I building it?
Oh yeah, because I can.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It does appear from all the toys sold out there that you probably/hopefully will have a market. The bigger market you get the better for all us modelers out there. Personally I am a builder and as the other builders said, just another prop sitting on my shelf gathering dust doesn't appeal to me. But I will be buying the unassembled model version and building one for myself. I don't mind dusting them off if I am the one who built it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got several friends who are fans of Irwin Allen shows, but only a couple of us are model builders. I think it is a great idea for those who aren't kit builders


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Apparently the Pegasus War Machine prebuild has sold quite well--with iconic vehicles like this I think there is a real market because there are a lot of geeks out there who are aware of these classic vehicles but are not builders and wouldn't know what to do with a kit. In fact I bought the War Machine kit AND build-up and I have no idea when I'll get to the kit so I'm very happy to have the build-up--as I will with the Seaview!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Should have great success.A little bit like the Hot Wheels Batmobile or,of course,the Pegassus WOTW saucers.For those who either don't have the talent to paint or assemble one,or for those who are just plain too lazy to do so.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Prepainted Seaview Coming from Moebius!*

Hi Folks,I heard from Cultman last night and one of the New items shown was an upcoming Prepainted Seaview model from Moebius.It looks great,I'd like to find out the size and price of it.Thanks,Guy Schlicter


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262227 :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sometimes I forget just how unique us kit builders are, then something like THIS comes up. We should create our own sinester secret society, and call ourselves "Freemodellers" or something to that effect! :jest:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Not everybody that likes sci-fi stuff is a builder or even has an interest in or the time and space for modeling. Good idea. Why not? Just another option.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me !


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I know Dave will get out the hurt stick and insist there are no plans for this, but I strongly suspect we're gonna see a smaller scale Jupiter 2, and a pre-built version of it, sometime in 2010. It's just logical. 

Note: The announcement of this would NOT hurt sales of the forthcoming Jupiter 2. Just like if someone announced that there's a 1/32 F-105 Thunderchief in pre-production it isn't going to lose sales if the same company announces a line of 1/72 scale F-105 variants. Lust for the J2 will sell it in ANY scale and any number of kits.

just saying.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

jbond said:


> Apparently the Pegasus War Machine prebuild has sold quite well--with iconic vehicles like this I think there is a real market because there are a lot of geeks out there who are aware of these classic vehicles but are not builders and wouldn't know what to do with a kit. In fact I bought the War Machine kit AND build-up and I have no idea when I'll get to the kit so I'm very happy to have the build-up--as I will with the Seaview!




I think you're right. This way we get the best of both worlds. Those who want to build can build and those who want something pre-made without any fuss to can have that too and I bet some people will buy both. Hopefully Moebius sales will rise further because of it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I know Dave will get out the hurt stick and insist there are no plans for this, but I strongly suspect we're gonna see a smaller scale Jupiter 2, and a pre-built version of it, sometime in 2010. It's just logical.
> 
> Note: The announcement of this would NOT hurt sales of the forthcoming Jupiter 2. Just like if someone announced that there's a 1/32 F-105 Thunderchief in pre-production it isn't going to lose sales if the same company announces a line of 1/72 scale F-105 variants. Lust for the J2 will sell it in ANY scale and any number of kits.
> 
> just saying.


No plans at this point. I'd be more than happy to announce if it was on the schedule.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Moebius said:


> No plans at this point. I'd be more than happy to announce if it was on the schedule.


Thank you Frank.


Here, indulge my evilness for a moment, if you can answer:

Is the Moebius slate for 2010 (new kits, reissues and special event material like glow this and chrome that) locked down yet, or are many, many subjects in the air of discussion still?

There!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think it's likely that we'll be discussing any details of the 2010 schedule here ... now...
I-Hobby in October would be the likely place and time.
Once again we're off topic here......this discussion has nothing to do with the topic of the thread!
Dave


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I consider myself a builder but I love the pre-built items as well
for my favorite ships. If this does well perhaps we can see more
classic Sci-Fi ships given this treatment by Moebius? Space Ark,
Metaluna Saucer, J2, Spindrift...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yea pre-built are pretty cool especially if released in a limited edition or variant im with you Chris !



Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisB17 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow I dont know what to say.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> A few more days and we'll have some real news...





I'm wondering what this real news is???


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Must be the T shirt.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius said:


> If we were going to do something like that, it would probably be boxed in a Fred Barr designed package like this. We would try to schedule it to hit distributors around the end of September. If we were doing it... Seriously though, hadn't announced to everyone yet, should be available to any and all regular Moebius distributors so it will show up everywhere. No lighting, just something we're trying for a customer to see if there's interest. Not limited, but there won't be a lot coming in at first either. I know most everyone on here is a builder, but let us know your thoughts.


I wish Moebius did this with all of their vehicle kits. I don't have vehicle building skills, ( I am a figure Modeler), yet, I would love to diplay these great Irwin Allen models!! I don't have time to spend hours upon hours on detailing, lighting, these kits.


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Pre=Painted Seaview*

I saw this on FabGear today! 
http://fabgearusa.com/seaview_1_350_prepainted_display_model.html

Go Moebius!!! Now there will be pre-built Moebius display models under the Christmas tree this year.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Check out: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262227


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I have to ask! Moebius, Dave any more news coming out soon or have I misinterpreted that comment?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

This is moving in the right direction no doubt. Modelers sometime like to get a prebuilt just to take a break, more importantly the "rest" of the fans of VTTBOTS will snatch this one up. Look how surprising the Pegasus prebuilt War Machines sold even with that inaacurate (although snazzy) paint scheme!
The more Moebius can expand the bottom line will result in MORE kits for us...think positively!
Gary Y.:wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I will be buying one. I love them.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep. Looks nice but I prefer to build and paint it myself. That way it's uniquely my own.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Moderator, can this be combined with the other thread please? There's a lot of retreading happening...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262227

Thanks


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Glad to see Moebius is expanding their audience a little bit. Good luck with the pre-builts. I always have freidns telling me they would like to have a certain model but they don't have the time, patience or skill to put anything together. I hope you do well with it. I will always get a couple!


----------

